# ZipProgramm wo man die Dateigröße einstellen kann



## godi (22 August 2008)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand ein Programm mit den man zippen kann und dabei eine maximale größe der zip Datei einstellen kann?

Also wenn eine Datei zb 25MB hat das man dann bei dem Programm max 9MB einstellen kann und der Teilt das dann auf 3 zip Datein auf.

Geht so etwas?

godi


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

das kannst du eigentlich bei jedem zipper einstellen 

winRAR und winACE unterstützen das auf jeden fall


----------



## gravieren (22 August 2008)

Das kann auch WinZip !


Nur wie das jetzt funktioniert  ?

Ich denke bei WinZip über Aktionen --> Splitten...



Wer weiss das was genaues.

Auch ich wurde unter Optioen --> Konfigurationen NICHT fündig.


----------



## godi (22 August 2008)

Ok ich war einfach zu dumm um richtig nachzuschauen weil ich gleich von dem ausgegangen bin das es nicht funktioniert! *schäm*

Habe es gerade mit TUGZip Probiert und es geht wunderbar... 
godi


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Das kann auch WinZip !
> Nur wie das jetzt funktioniert  ?
> 
> Ich denke bei WinZip über Aktionen --> Splitten...



rüüüchtüch 

das zu splittende archiv öffnen, aktionen --> splitten, zielarchivname eingeben und unten links in der combobox die teilgröße auswählen, natürlich noch bestätigen, aber das müßte man eigetnlich intuitiv machen ... funktioniert auch mit der testversion


----------



## Manfred Stangl (22 August 2008)

*Zip*

ich hätt noch den winrar vorgeschalgen, der kann auch die zip, und vieles vieles anderes


----------



## vierlagig (22 August 2008)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> ich hätt noch den winrar vorgeschalgen, der kann auch die zip, und vieles vieles anderes



soll ich dich rot werden lassen?


----------



## Manfred Stangl (22 August 2008)

yep! Beitrag not read error:sm10::sm19:

danke


----------

